# Ask DBSTalk: Cannot find ABC OTA in No. VA



## webelevy (Nov 16, 2004)

Received and installed the 921. Software download and configuration completed version L188HEED-N installed. I have a rooftop antenna that is able to receive all locals. I run Scan DTV and the 921 picks up all the locals with the exception of ABC. I am in northern VA.

Also, from the point dish screen, when I select off-air for the tuner input, the tuner does not lock onto any channel and therefore does not display signal strength. But, I can view all available channels with the exception of ABC. Using the same antenna and the HD tuner in the TV, I can view all channels including ABC.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks
Merv


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

WJLA-DT is on UHF 39. Try looking there.

Also what kind of OTA (Over the Air) antenna do you have?

You can also check this Washington/Baltimore Thread over at AVS.


----------



## webelevy (Nov 16, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> WJLA-DT is on UHF 39. Try looking there.
> 
> Also what kind of OTA (Over the Air) antenna do you have?
> 
> You can also check this Washington/Baltimore Thread over at AVS.


I am using a Channelmaster 4228. No luck on UHF 39. Any thoughts on why the 921 will not show signal lock even though it obviously receives the station?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, does the meter move at all when you try CH 39? If not, does it move at all when you try to manually enter one of your good stations such as 34, 36, 48 ? You definately should get something from them with a CM4228. Which town in No. Va are you located? (ie Arlington = Real Close or Leesburg = Farther out).

Finally does your antenna have a rotator? Is it in the Attic or on the Roof? Do you have any kind of amplifiers in use? 

Tahoerob is in Winchester and I think even he got WJLA-DT with his 921.


----------



## webelevy (Nov 16, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> Well, does the meter move at all when you try CH 39? If not, does it move at all when you try to manually enter one of your good stations such as 34, 36, 48 ? You definately should get something from them with a CM4228. Which town in No. Va are you located? (ie Arlington = Real Close or Leesburg = Farther out).
> 
> Finally does your antenna have a rotator? Is it in the Attic or on the Roof? Do you have any kind of amplifiers in use?
> 
> Tahoerob is in Winchester and I think even he got WJLA-DT with his 921.


Cyclone:
Thanks for the interest and suggestions. I am located in Ashburn. First about the antenna. It is on the roof and I am not using any amplifiers. Also I am able to receive the Baltimore ABC (CH 52) and WJLA using the tuner in the Mits TV from the same antenna. I do have a splitter on the antenna feed to send the signal to the TV tuner and the 921.

About the 921. When I do a Scan DTV, it populates with all channels except ABC. These channels show up in the guide. When I go to the signal strength screen, it shows no signal no matter which channel I enter. When I go to the screen that allows you to add a channel, it will not lock on to any channel. However, through the 921 I am able to view all OTA channels that are in the guide.

So, there are 2 basic issues. 1) I can't get any of the available ABC stations with the 921 but I can get them on the Mits. All other stations are available. 2) OTA signal strength/channel lock on the 921 does not seem to be functioning even though the 921 scanned and added all available stations (again with the exception of ABC).

Thanks again for your interest.

Merv

To answer your question, the meter does not move at all even for channels that are viewable.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I just want to confirm that you are using the same screen that I have posted above.

If you go to the "Add DTV" section and enter 39, does the signal meter move? You have to use the UHF channels here of course. You definately should get a signal on all of the local digital channels that you receive. Try the following channels.

27, 28, 30, 34, 36, 38, 39, 40, 42, 46, 48, 52, 57, 59.

If you can get Baltimore, then you surely should get WJLA. Rob confirmed that he gets WJLA on his 921 just fine, so I doubt its a 921 problem. He also recommend that if you have a rotator, you can try aiming to the South West on UHF 49 for another ABC affilate there.


----------



## webelevy (Nov 16, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> I just want to confirm that you are using the same screen that I have posted above.
> 
> If you go to the "Add DTV" section and enter 39, does the signal meter move? You have to use the UHF channels here of course. You definately should get a signal on all of the local digital channels that you receive. Try the following channels.
> 
> ...


Yes I am using the same screen. Today I tried again and had different results. I am able to see signal strength on all channels. I am able to receive 52 (Baltimore) and 39 (WJLA) with full signal strength. What did you do? :lol:


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

the Add DTV menus are still a little screwy. They previous software version actually made it lock up frequently. Hopefully the next one will improve DTV reception/locking.


----------

